# dp tatoo idea ???



## montreal27 (Mar 2, 2008)

anyone have a dp dr tatoo idea ?????


----------



## kappahull (Feb 19, 2011)

what a good idea , i dont actually have words for whats in my mind for one its just a mixed up pic in my head at mo , i have tattoos of things i love ie my ferret , would never have thought of having one of something i hate but its appealing to me x


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

Whatever you do, just don't get a tat that simply says "DP". (Double Penetration)


----------



## strangeways (Mar 19, 2011)

I've been thinking about getting a neutral milk hotel song lyric that says "can't believe how strange it is to be anything at all"


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

I actually had an idea about making a tattoo with the contrast between feeling real and feeling unreal. like the transition between the two "worlds". 
One example might be a ghost like figure inside a non-transparent figure of a human body..sort of like the painting da'vinci made (the human within a human) dunno what its called


----------



## montreal27 (Mar 2, 2008)

strangeways said:


> I've been thinking about getting a neutral milk hotel song lyric that says "can't believe how strange it is to be anything at all"


love it !!!


----------



## montreal27 (Mar 2, 2008)

TheGame said:


> I actually had an idea about making a tattoo with the contrast between feeling real and feeling unreal. like the transition between the two "worlds".
> One example might be a ghost like figure inside a non-transparent figure of a human body..sort of like the painting da'vinci made (the human within a human) dunno what its called


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

I don't think it's a good idea, why would you want a daily reminder of agony? You're already trying to escape it, having a symbol of an illness on your body for eternity seems like a self fulfilling prophecy. Something affirmative, positive, and inspiring would be better to have. Just my two cent, and apologies if what I said came as harsh. I dot mean to put you down or anything.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I have already designed a tattoo that I plan to get once I fully recover. I want it as a visual reminder of surviving the the single worst thing that has ever happened to me. To me, it's not different than people who get tattoos to celebrate surviving cancer.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

i have etch marks on my collar bone for every year i have dp


----------

